# Bad brakes



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Did the brakes on my brother in laws Tahoe today, never seen a rotor this bad


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I think he got his money's worth out of those brakes. How the hell was he driving that thing? I had 3 of the center pieces that connect the two faces crack on a van and I thought I was going to rear end someone every time I came to a light. The van would slow down fine until the cracked part got to the pad and it would lunge a few feet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. The side-shot of the rotor shows how much thinner the inside face was. People don't realize that rotors do get thinner over time; it's not just the pads that wear down.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Sadly Ive seen worse..did he wonder what the squeaking was for the last 6 months..LOL..so much for those wear sensors...looks like the break material broke off and he was running steel on steel for awhile, or the caliper froze...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

When you are busy you cant stop to fix grinding brakes...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Sadly Ive seen worse..did he wonder what the squeaking was for the last 6 months..LOL..so much for those wear sensors...looks like the break material broke off and he was running steel on steel for awhile, or the caliper froze...


Yep, caliper froze on the rear passenger side. He said he saw a huge cloud of smoke but that went away and he kept driving it for a month with really weak brakes. All other pads were about half worn down. Replaced caliper, both rear rotors, and front/back pads.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If he had killed someone because of those brakes....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Sadly Ive seen worse..did he wonder what the squeaking was for the last 6 months..LOL..so much for those wear sensors...looks like the break material broke off and he was running steel on steel for awhile, or the caliper froze...




I've had pads wear down to the metal. Caliper hangs and wears one side out. The roar is very distinct and so loud that I'm amazed he could ignore it!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Holy hell!
Wouldn't wanna buy a used car from him, I'm sure the oil looks the same! I only use factory pads and rotors, been around the block with Napa and kragen crap, brake dust, rotors getting eatin, wearing funny, squeeking....all the fun stuff, I'm sure you saved him a lot of money!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Letterrip said:


> I've had pads wear down to the metal. Caliper hangs and wears one side out. The roar is very distinct and so loud that I'm amazed he could ignore it!!


he must have one hell of a stereo system...lol..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> When you are busy you cant stop to fix grinding brakes...


That was me last month! Grinding everyday until the phone stopped ringing.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got an '08 E250, just did the brakes and rotors all the way around, only 72,000Kms on it. Still have to do the upper and lower ball joints. My brother is a mechanic and helps with all my repairs....for copious amounts of beer.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OldNelly said:


> I've got an '08 E250, just did the brakes and rotors all the way around, only 72,000Kms on it. Still have to do the upper and lower ball joints. My brother is a mechanic and helps with all my repairs....for copious amounts of beer.


Less than 50,000 miles and you're already doing brakes and ball joints? That's awful even if you live on a mountain with nothing but crappy dirt roads. I've never seen a Ford that could keep a tight front end.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> ...



How can you hold that with your fingers all mangled:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Did the brakes on my brother in laws Tahoe today, never seen a rotor this bad


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I dont't understand how someone could drive their vehicle knowing the brakes were that bad. And if he didn't know, then wow, smh.

I've been using the Duralast Gold brake pads from autozone. Lifetime free replacement, just install new ones and take the old worn ones back to the store for a full refund. No squeeks, squeals, dust isn't bad. Been using them for many years now and have been happy with them, and i drive my truck hard.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


>


Glad to see you back Chonkie!


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

bct p&h said:


> Less than 50,000 miles and you're already doing brakes and ball joints? That's awful even if you live on a mountain with nothing but crappy dirt roads. I've never seen a Ford that could keep a tight front end.


Tell me about it. I know the guy that owned the van before I got it. He can't drive worth a sh*t, think bounced it off a curb or two. I've had decent luck with Ford front ends. Ford brakes....they are the absolute worst.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OldNelly said:


> Tell me about it. I know the guy that owned the van before I got it. He can't drive worth a sh*t, think bounced it off a curb or two. I've had decent luck with Ford front ends. Ford brakes....they are the absolute worst.


I think the Ford gods decided to punish me for talking ****. Before one of the former owners retired last year the other owner told him to go out and pick up a new van, we have nothing but Chevy's. He comes back with a Ford and I ended up with it. It's up to 37,000 miles now and on my way back from the job yesterday the steering wheel started shaking when I hit the brakes.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds the same as mine. I had to turn the front rotors, replace the rear rotors and put new callipers slides all the way around. A couple of the slides were absolutely brutal to remove.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

forget cutting rotors, the newer ones are composite and dont cut like the older rotors..goto rock auto and get a matched set of slotted and drilled rotors with matching pads..they will take a huge amount of abuse and stop on a dime...and not that much more than any quality set or rotors and pads..


----------

